
Ask HN: How to Get a List of NYTimes Articles by Most Commented? - artur_makly
This is for a research project.<p>Just need the headlines for now -- not even the links (from the last 1-2yrs)
======
kk3399
their api does seem to have exposed comments in past. you could probably check
with the team to see if they are willing to let you use it fir research
project

[https://developer.nytimes.com/](https://developer.nytimes.com/)

